# It works for me---Great news to share.



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Everyone,







I just want to share with you all what I've been doing...







...After doing a lot of research and reading on IBS, I tried this:







Strenuous, vigorous, excessive exercise/workouts.(Please excuse the above spelling, YIKES!!)But not "normal" workouts.I've been jogging a mile every night, except for a few nights because I was so tired







. Seems like my day is good, then I tend to get very tired towards the evening.Anyway......I've also been (this is serious, no laughing please) waxing cars...my car three times, my friends, relatives. I also clean it inside and out. Takes just about 3 hours each time. (jogging, weights for arms, and "the clean cars" workoust) My Mom and Dad asked me why am I waxing these people's cars...and not charging anything. I just told them, it takes away my anxiety. After doing a car, I can now go into public places, with people all around me, and not have those anxiety related stomach spasms with the tad bit of nausea. I told my Mom and Dad (I'm 41, but I love them dearly, they are everything to me, and were there through many a tough times) I don't have to charge, no reason, it helps my anxiety. What a look they gave me, actually two (2) looks in one (1). LOL, The one look was of happiness, relief that my anxiety is being controlled. The other, is...well I can't really explain the expression, it was like "wow, that's crazy."I am so happy...sorry I haven't been around here much, but this is so, so wonderful for me.







Just had to share my joy.







Thanx all for listening. Thank you all so very, very much.







Jadair---


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

heywhatever works! exercise is great. I need to do more although not because it helps the IBS for me so much but just because well, I could use it in general.And I admit that I DID laugh when I read about the waxing of cars - if you want to do mine... But I also can completely see where this could be theraputic from several angles. First, physical exertion lke you said. Getting lost in the rhythm. satisfaction of completing a job and adding value. and of course the love you get from the car owners!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jadir, I think that is great.







Whatever works is just fine and I like nancy can see it helping for many reasons. I was cleaning my car today and it needed it badly, to bad your weren't close I would have even payed ya.


----------



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

That is a good idea. I have found that a really tough workout followed by hypnotherapy with Mike's tapes the best way to end the day. If I work out just prior to the hypno, I have a tendency to go into that deeper state where you aren't wide awake but not fully asleep or "dreamy" as Mike puts it.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Oh yes..... I would pay you too! My daughter (age 14) and her friend asked me if they could wash my car this past Saturday. I agreed! They put on their little 2 piece bathing suits and go in the driveway. To make a very long story short -- they were more interested in the rays than washing the car. I ended up getting into it. I even had the toothbrush for some hard to reach places. I worked on my car for at least 3 hrs. I then detailed my husband's jeep -- just the interior. I was wiped out that evening. Exercise is good for me as long as it is not to strenuous. I was home from work yesterday and I took the dog for a 2 mile walk and then I went rollerblading. It was a great workout but not too strenuous.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This is really original and if it works, then that is great.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Cars waxed for free, the benefit, me.







I'm back to the beginning again, time to do my car tomorrow. Inside and out, wheels and windows, rims too.Thanx all for the wonderful replies.



































Jadair---


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Jadair,Gald this is helping you. I remember when I was younger I use to love helping my dad wash his car. It was so much fun and stress free.


----------

